# Ham Radio License In One Day Dec 11th 2011



## MrEarp (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope this is ok to post. We do NOT make any profit from the classes our SAR team hosts. Some of these courses are needed for our people but we open them up to the public since its hard to bring in an instructor for 1-2 people. 

Ham in a Day  December 11th 2011 (HIAD)
Sponsored by: Kent County Radio Amateur Civil Emergency Service
Description
No technical knowledge or Morse code requirements are needed. This class is for anyone who would like to obtain their technician level amateur radio license. More than 1000 people have taken this class and passed! The class consists of guided study sessions with hourly breaks followed by the FCC testing session.
**This class uses memory retention.
People who have concentration issues or a learning disability may not do well in this type of class.
Dates & Times
December 11th 2011 13:00  18:00 Study Sessions 18:00  20:00 Testing Session
Cost
$35.00 (includes FCC test fee)
Registration
http://vrm.cc/hiad
If available bring a legal photo ID such as a Drivers License or Passport If no legal photo ID is available then bring 2 pieces of photo ID. Anyone 16 years old or younger must have a parent or legal guardian present for the entire session.
Location
Kent County Sheriffs Department EOC Room
701 Ball Ave NE, Grand Rapids, MI 49503
Questions
[email protected]


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Amateur Radio is a great asset to outdoors and a lot of fun... APRS, Communications for both location and emergency are great options in area's where cell phones just don't work. It's also cool on the late nights at camp to listen to some HF or work some satellites..


----------

